# Pensacola beach pier



## fisher63b (Jan 26, 2014)

The pompano are biting pretty good just have to endure the weather


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

The Spanish are too. My wife loves Spanish with red beans and rice.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

The Spanish hanging around right after the second sandbar or just all over? Looks like the weather will improve mid week.


----------



## tank1949 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Clear water?*

Anyone know water clearity at Pns Pier? All this fresh water dumping into bay and out pass, it can't be very clear at pier unless strong tides or strong se wind pushes crap towards Mobile. Navare, probably, would be as much impacted. However, if you can't see Cobs, then you have to troll stuff below thermocline and hope they see.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

The Spanish were in the Pomp hole. Between 1st and second bar.


----------

